# Prewar Belknap - Help ID manufacturer



## Denso (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi gang,

Well, here is another bike I picked up some time ago.  Finally got some picks.  Can you guys help me ID the manufacturer?  I found another Belknap in Nostalgic dot net site, but I don't think mine is Murray built.  The sprocket and guard tell me Colson or maybe Huffman???

Anyway, on to the pics.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2010)

it's about a 1941 Huffman. the fork and rack have been changed but it looks good.


----------



## Denso (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool.  Thank you.  So what should the front forks look like?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 9, 2010)

there were basically three possibles, one springer, two forks, and one style truss rod set. it also shouldn't have a drop stand. the tank looks repainted possibly didn't come with a tank.
strangely the cheap model fork is the same as a Schwinn middleweight. the other two are Huffman only. here are some of the combinations I have.


----------



## eyevil1 (Sep 6, 2010)

hello there, I have the exact Belknap as your's to the T, same forks tank, and chainguard! ive had the same issues as to what manufacturer as well. I'll post some pics of it for you.
John


----------



## eyevil1 (Sep 22, 2010)

well for some reason i cant upload a pic here but did get it to my profile pics?


----------



## eyevil1 (Sep 23, 2010)

im still tryin to up load pics! man what am i doing wrong?


----------



## eyevil1 (Sep 23, 2010)

[/IMG] well thats as far as i got?


----------



## El duderino (Jan 21, 2012)

I need a tank and chaingaurd for one of these. email mee since im not on the cabe often. pinkpedalboyky@aol.com


----------

